# Weeks farm auction next turf auction



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Is the next turf auction in December?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

looked up the other day, December 10th.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep, only a few a year.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

According to Andy at Weeks, there will be a June auction.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

That is music to my ears


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> That is music to my ears


What are you looking to buy? Greens Mower, Aerator, Verticutter, Sprayer, Triplex mower or all of the above? :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> According to Andy at Weeks, there will be a June auction.


Andy is the man!

Turf auction I assume, right?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Sod cutter or Lesco spreader if anybody sees one.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > That is music to my ears
> ...


Toro Triplex Greens mower. Low hr 3250/3150


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

For those familiar: How do you see the items that will be auctioned? Are they on the website or do you have to use the Level App?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm looking for a reasonable candidate w/b to convert to a verticutter. Weeks is in driving distance for me. I'd love a heads up on the date if anybody has it.


----------



## HdulaySC (Dec 26, 2018)

I'll be looking for a greens mower. Either John Deere or Toro!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

HdulaySC said:


> I'll be looking for a greens mower. Either John Deere or Toro!


via Imgflip Meme Generator

:lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@MasterMech I don't know much about jakes. This one showed up close to me, Jacobsen Eclipse 122F. Do you know if the max hoc 7/16in?


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Do they still ship? I have bought two things from them and they shipped no problem.

My BIL bought a mower on the last auction and had to beg them to ship it. I wonder if there has been a policy change?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Uk0724 said:


> Do they still ship? I have bought two things from them and they shipped no problem.
> 
> My BIL bought a mower on the last auction and had to beg them to ship it. I wonder if there has been a policy change?


There wasn't a policy change at the last auction. As long as you are willing to pay for it, they are willing to arrange shipping for you.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> @MasterMech I don't know much about jakes. This one showed up close to me, Jacobsen Eclipse 122F. Do you know if the max hoc 7/16in?


I'm pretty sure an Eclipse can be "lifted" to do up to 1.250" like the Greensking units can be. I've not played with an Eclipse so I've never tried it personally. Quickly looking over the tech manual, Jake doesn't list the parts necessary to do it but the 26" models are spec'd for the higher cuts. My concerns with the floating head models would be the rear cutting unit roller, it doesn't look to be adjustable height. The fixed head models are the same as my Greensking.


----------



## HdulaySC (Dec 26, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> HdulaySC said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be looking for a greens mower. Either John Deere or Toro!
> ...


Just wanna be like the cool kids! Plus I think it's time for me to divorce my old TruCut and go with a younger model.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> According to Andy at Weeks, there will be a June auction.


Are they going to post anything, just Shows a regular auction


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I will text Andy tomorrow and tell you what he says.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

June 19th.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

How does one view the available items?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like they finally posted that there will be an auction. They will add more items up until the day before most likely.

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/99


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

How does this auction work? Blind bidding? Do the items end at different times or all at the same time on the auction day?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> How does this auction work? Blind bidding? Do the items end at different times or all at the same time on the auction day?


As far as bidding, it's like any other online auction. The items will end two minutes apart as you go down the list. So if the first item on the list ends at 07:00 the next will be 07:02 and so on. All the auctions I've watched lately will keep auto renew and add two minutes if someone is still bidding in the last two minutes. But the next item will start on the original time.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone win an auction on salvage reel mowers? How bad off are they? Engine not running?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> That is music to my ears


Saturday, June 8th, 2019 Jacksonville, FL (Outside Auction)
Friday, June 14th, 2019 Ocala, FL


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

claydus said:


> Anyone win an auction on salvage reel mowers? How bad off are they? Engine not running?


I haven't purchased a salvage mower myself, but I was present at the Annual auction last December, which had several hundred pieces of equipment.

From what I observed salvage could be that the mower doesn't have an engine, or other critical parts are missing, etc. It could be that the engine is blown.

It would not be something as simple as "it just doesn't run, may need a spark plug" or something simple. They have a crew of mechanics that can fix just about anything and can get anything running. If it's something simple, they are going to fix it and put it on the regular line and sell it as a operating unit.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

walk1355 said:


> claydus said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone win an auction on salvage reel mowers? How bad off are they? Engine not running?
> ...


What's could be screwed up on a Toro or John Deere salvage reel mower?

1. Engine is blown. What's a replacement engine run for these mowers?
2. Reel and bedknife are toast. What's a replacement for go for?
3. Chains and gears are done. How much do these parts run?
4. ???
5. All of the above

If the winning bid is a $100. Would any of you risk restoring this type of mower?

Please talk me out of this... but also I don't want to spend over a $1000 on a used mower....


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

claydus said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > claydus said:
> ...


If the only thing missing was the engine, it's be worth the trouble. But that is NEVER the case. When you pull an engine, you take everything that's attached and convenient, all stuff that must be replaced later if it's to be resurrected. Salvage mowers are great sources for cheap parts. Need a traction drum? Clutch? Handle bar assembly? Front roller? Bedbar? You get the idea. Buy a $4-500 dollar machine that needs some TLC. If it needs a few items, you're money ahead buying a $100 parts mower as long as you have twice the time to remove twice and replace once. Not to mention you start to acquire a collection of mowers you're just not quite ready to scrap/sell yet. Ask me how I know....


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@claydus check out the John Deere and toro question and answer threads for those answers. It's really a crapshoot. John Deere Honda engine parts are cheap. Toro Kawasaki parts more expensive. Genuine JD and Toro parts aren't cheap. It really just depends on what's going on with them. Are you planning on doing any work yourself or sending it to someone?


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> @claydus check out the John Deere and toro question and answer threads for those answers. It's really a crapshoot. John Deere Honda engine parts are cheap. Toro Kawasaki parts more expensive. Genuine JD and Toro parts aren't cheap. It really just depends on what's going on with them. Are you planning on doing any work yourself or sending it to someone?


I like the sound of restoring the mower but then again... I have the headliner ripped out of my Mercedes right now trying to decide on headliner material for the past month.

"I would like to" but I keep second guessing myself.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

claydus said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > claydus said:
> ...


1. It could be a blown engine. A Honda GX120 runs about $400. All John Deere's have a honda gx120 engine on them. Toro's have a Kawasaki engine if it's older (not sure what the newer ones have) and parts for the Kawa engines are very expensive. I have owned/fixed/and sold both John Deere and Toro greensmowers. I won't ever buy a Toro with a Kawa engine to flip, replacing parts is just too expensive. A Kawa carburetor cost me $80 for a used one. I bought a carburetor for a Honda GX120 and it was $14 on Amazon. Those are just a couple of examples.

2. No, Week's wouldn't sell a mower as salvage because the reel and bedknife are worn out. Trying to explain it the best I can here...don't think of a salvage unit from Week's as something that has worn out parts that need replacing, think of it more as a junker that would cost much much more to fix and get in working order than just buying a decent used mower. For example, you may get a salvage mower for $25, but have to put $1200 of parts in it to get it working, when you can just buy a working condition one for $700.

3. See #2.

You can get a decent used one for much less than $1000 from Week's. I'd say you can get a very good one for $500 if you are patient. I paid $900 for a John Deere 260SL but it looked like it had never ever been used. The thing had basically zero wear, but I was patient and got lucky.

Spending $1000 on a used greensmower isn't as bad as it sounds. These machines are $10,000+ brand new. The used market prices have also gone up as more people have found out about how to acquire them and the time of year doesn't help either. If you wait until winter, you can buy them for a cheaper price. Kind of like a buying or selling a used boat, they are more expensive in the spring/summer, and cheaper in the fall/winter.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have my eyes on that john deere 648r. Allot of hours, looks pretty sweet though for making quick work of my back yard.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Would anyone in their right mind bid on this mower expecting it to function?
https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/99/34513

This thing looks like it's been to hell and back.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

claydus said:


> Would anyone in their right mind bid on this mower expecting it to function?
> https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/99/34513
> 
> This thing looks like it's been to hell and back.


Yes. Up to $150.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

claydus said:


> Would anyone in their right mind bid on this mower expecting it to function?
> https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/99/34513
> 
> This thing looks like it's been to hell and back.


It doesn't look that bad. It's dirty, but looks ok.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> claydus said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone in their right mind bid on this mower expecting it to function?
> ...


I have bought a few dirty mowers from Weeks. :thumbup:

I am always looking to make sure the accessories are included. Transport wheels and baskets can add up quickly to the overall cost of a mower. The rookie mistake is to buy the mower without the wheels and basket for $50 less than the guy who got both on the higher bid. :lol:


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

That looked like the only working walk-behind greens mower. All the others appear to be salvage this round.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone wanting to buy a Tri-plex at this Week's auction?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

claydus said:


> Would anyone in their right mind bid on this mower expecting it to function?
> https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/99/34513
> 
> This thing looks like it's been to hell and back.


My GM1000 looked worse than that unit and I was able to resurrect it and it looks and cuts like brand new.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> claydus said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone in their right mind bid on this mower expecting it to function?
> ...


You did put a lot of elbow grease into yours!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

If anyone near GA purchases this lot tomorrow morning, I might be interested in buying four wheels if you are looking to get rid of some of them. Provided they fit SL mowers and you price them decently. Just send me a PM after the auction on Wednesday.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone bidding this am?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> If anyone near GA purchases this lot tomorrow morning, I might be interested in buying four wheels if you are looking to get rid of some of them. Provided they fit SL mowers and you price them decently. Just send me a PM after the auction on Wednesday.


Man I didn't even scroll down that far. I could use one of those baskets that's in the background! They have a ton of them for sale. Too bad they're lots of 5 and 6! I imagine shipping will be high on those things simply bc they're so bulky. The baskets don't weigh much at all though.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone bidding this am?


Maybe


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Bought a Jacobson greens mower. Didn't want or need but couldn't resist. Wanted one of the jd zero turns but they escalated quickly!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> Bought a Jacobson greens mower. Didn't want or need but couldn't resist. Wanted one of the jd zero turns but they escalated quickly!


Nice! Those seemed to go for good deals!


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Man I meant to watch the auction but forgot that it closed today. Any good deals?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

metro424 said:


> Man I meant to watch the auction but forgot that it closed today. Any good deals?


Typical auction...Good deals to be had by some. Others got into bidding wars with their ego involved and paid too much! :lol:

Personally, I have never seen a John Deere 220C SALVAGE go for anywhere near $350. :shock: :?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> metro424 said:
> 
> 
> > Man I meant to watch the auction but forgot that it closed today. Any good deals?
> ...


Haha. Agreed. Jakes were good. Toros were ok. JD had a blown engine.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Bought a 7700 John Deere


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I might have been a customer for one of those Jakes if they weren't in Moultrie. Too much of a ride for me to pick up in person and shipping would make it cost prohibitive. I need a late-model 522 for a steal to convert to a verticutter.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > metro424 said:
> ...


Those Honda GX engines are surprisingly cheap. Can get a new one for about 360.00.

When I bought my mower from weeks I saw the final price in the 600's and thought I got a sweet deal. Till I factored in weeks 10% extra plus the sales tax, plus the shipping cost. All in all I ended up paying about 400 more than the final auction price. Of course all said and done it was still astronomically cheaper than buying a new greens mower.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


I'm amazed that the TORO units go for so much more than the JDs and JAKEs. Sorry, but I think there are some posts and videos that artificially pump up the prices on TORO units.

I'd love for someone to explain to me why a JD 22B "*TRAILER*" went for $450!!!

And a SALVAGED one went for $190!

I'm mean call me stupid, but what am I missing with those things? A trailer that costs more than a mower it might carry.

Looking back at the previous auctions, those things are going for the per ounce price of Gold.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ha @TonyC I saw that trailer too. Redic.

Maybe someone really needed it? There wasn't as much as usual to choose from in this auction so it's possible that drove up prices for most things.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

TonyC said:


> I'm amazed that the TORO units go for so much more than the JDs and JAKEs. Sorry, but I think there are some posts and videos that artificially pump up the prices on TORO units.


I love @wardconnor and his videos. However, he doesn't ever understate how much he loves his Toros and how they are the best!  :lol:

Granted, I realize that I probably come across the same way for my Baroness. However, I think how @Mightyquinn was holding out on everybody how wonderful his Baroness was for all those years. Somebody had to be the Baroness pimp!  (I am going to delete my signature once Bryan sells all his mowers in MN.)

Most commercial greens mowers are great machines to have if they meet your HOC requirement! Each brand has subtle differences. I do like Honda engines for ease of repair, parts, and how to videos! There has to be a reason Toro returned to it in 2019!


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Are those trailers capable of being pulled at highway speeds or are they only meant for being pulled around the course behind a mule/gator?


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> Are those trailers capable of being pulled at highway speeds or are they only meant for being pulled around the course behind a mule/gator?


Good question, but... Uh, no, they are really meant for turf and cart path only.

Most turf tractor drive wheel tires are rated to a max of 20/25 mph. You'll find some of the larger "compact" tractor tires rated up to 30/35, but that's the tops.

Those tires (soft compound & bias ply) would be toast in 10 miles on cheese grater concrete. They would also distort and look like tires on a dragster once they hit 35 mph.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

TonyC said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


I bid on 5 different mowers yesterday and ended up winning one. I also bought a stander mower back in March from this auction. I feel like someone bids most of these items up to a price point they are comfortable with. I know for a fact some of these pieces of equipment are auctioned multiple times. I don't know how many the Weeks buy and resell and I don't know how many brokers bring equipment and bid it up to a certain price or just "buy" them back and try it again next time. The same bidder bid against me in every mower I was trying to buy


----------

